# need to know brand and model of this compressor



## millwrightbrian

I got this compressor from my gramps that passed away. It says valueAir devilBliss on tank. It's an upright, 1hp electric motor. No tag, only tah I have found is welded on tank and appears to be a cert for pressure rating. Says certified by manchester ONT. Then next line says "w 34206 yr 1935 next line says crn F0516 then .1234567 W.P 200psi at 650deg. Bunch stuff like that. Under that tag is a small metal stivker that been removed or tore off, but I can still see 12 but that's it. 
it's a nice compressor works good, but at 100psi it leaking oil out of the side of engine at a gastket. I want to get rebuild kit but don't know model number. The compressor looks almost like the 220 devilBliss except mine has the small and large output connections on left side of head the 220 has them on right side. I can see the reed valves moving so it's obviously missing airfilter setup. But works good. 
can someone help me identify this?
thanks brian
-----------------
after looking at a million pdf files and still no luck I am thinking this pump is a speedaire compressor.i say this because the lower end block looks exactly like a speedaire and even on the do the air intake coming in on top of the head. The only thing is I can't find a speedaire or any other brand compressor pump that has cooling fins that run vertical, every pump I have found the cooling fins on the head run horizontal. 
somebody out there please help! Even if this is a cheapo pump I still want to fix it, I hate to see stuff wated. And it works great besides that oil leak. 
does anyone have a suggestion on a website that has people on it that might know. 
thanks for your time
brian


----------



## millwrightbrian

adding picture


----------



## millwrightbrian




----------



## millwrightbrian

can you guys see the pictures


----------



## tractornut

I can see the pics but I have no idea on finding the parts you need. Although many auto parts stores sell gasket paper so as a last resort you could always make your own gasket.


----------



## millwrightbrian

thanks tractornut, ya I that will be a last resort type option. That side of the piston should be alot lower pressure so not to worried about a making my own. I have found the head rebuild kit but that doesn't include that gasket, only the head gasket. The speedaire 2z360d looks just like mine. Still not positive about that model but it is a speedaire for sure.
I also need the air intake setup or at least a parts manual so can see what suppose to look like. 
worst case I will just make something out of 1/4" steel plate with a 1.5" hole in it and pipe welded or threaded to the plate and hole.then I could rig up air filter to that. 

a parts or service manual would be awesome, but I guess grainger don't give those out. I will call and see
brian


----------



## Romore

That does look like a Speedaire (Campbell-Hausfeld) pump. You will get a better idea on it's condition when you tear it down to replace the gasket but I suspect you will find a lot of wear on the reeds, pistons, and rings if it was run without the filter for any length of time. Replacement pumps are not big bucks.


----------



## motorhead12

Yeah, if it's been sucking dirty air, it might not be worth the trouble.


----------



## shanonmethod

Its look like *Wayne Air Compressor Model*.But i am not sure about that.The upper motor look same like that.


----------

